# Het axanthic



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

i have a 50% het axanthic female,and was just wondering when i breed her with my mojave..will every snake in that clutch carry the gene(if she his is het axanthic) and then when i brred the back i get a chance of axanthic..right??
cheers nathan.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

If she's only 50% het then all offspring will be 25% het, the chance is so small you may as well say not het at all.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

50% chance of carring the gene i thought the het was and if i bred one back and produced an axanthic,she would then be 100% het..is that not right??


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

LUCYS said:


> 50% chance of carring the gene i thought the het was and if i bred one back and produced an axanthic,she would then be 100% het..is that not right??


yes, if you put one back to mum and she produced visuals then you could label her and the male as 100% het.


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

LUCYS said:


> i have a 50% het axanthic female,and was just wondering when i breed her with my mojave..will every snake in that clutch carry the gene(if she his is het axanthic) and then when i brred the back i get a chance of axanthic..right??
> cheers nathan.


There is no such thing as a 50% het. A snake is either het or it's not. The 50% means that there is a 50% 'possibility' of the snake being het for a particular morph, i.e.axanthic., and a 50% 'possibility that it is not het, i.e. just a normal.
The pairing of your female with a Mojave male, will produce Mojave and normal young. Keep back just the Mojave hatchlings and plan to produce blue eyed leucistics. Anything else that comes from future matings of the Mojave hatchlings can only be a bonus.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

LUCYS said:


> i have a 50% het axanthic female,and was just wondering when i breed her with my mojave..will every snake in that clutch carry the gene(if she his is het axanthic) and then when i brred the back i get a chance of axanthic..right??
> cheers nathan.


 
your better off getting a 100% het male to put to her to find out if she is or not. otherwise putting a mojo male on her and hoping the male you pick out of the babies carries the gene is not great odds


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

SO THEY WONT ALL CARRY THE AXANTHIC GENE THEN??BECAUSE I WAS GOING TO PUT A MOJAVE BACK TO HER AND THEN ATLEAST IF SHES A NORM I WILL STILL GET SOME MOJOS...WHAT PERCENTAGE OF THE CLUTCH WILL CARRY THE GENE THEN IF SHE IS THE HET??I WILL DEFFO BE KEEPING A MOJAVE BACK AND TRYING FOR THE BlEL...  I WOULD IMAGINE A 100% HET AXAN WILL BE QUITE EXPENSIVE WOULDNT IT??
CHEERS NATHAN.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

LUCYS said:


> SO THEY WONT ALL CARRY THE AXANTHIC GENE THEN??BECAUSE I WAS GOING TO PUT A MOJAVE BACK TO HER AND THEN ATLEAST IF SHES A NORM I WILL STILL GET SOME MOJOS...WHAT PERCENTAGE OF THE CLUTCH WILL CARRY THE GENE THEN IF SHE IS THE HET??I WILL DEFFO BE KEEPING A MOJAVE BACK AND TRYING FOR THE BlEL...  I WOULD IMAGINE A 100% HET AXAN WILL BE QUITE EXPENSIVE WOULDNT IT??
> CHEERS NATHAN.


 
male het is not to much. if she is a 100% het then half the babies should be hets but there is no way of knowing whitch so all become known as 50% poss het untill they then breed to prove to be or not. you will need to keep a male and at least 1 female. male to go back on to the mum to see if they prove out and the female for the brother for super mojo and maybe a axanthic but if you get 1 of those you will be very lucky


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

The thing with putting one of the mojave back to her is there is a 1 in 4 chance that the mojave is a het axanthic, that a small chance to be working with and because you can only put one back to her it may not be one that is carrying axanthic so then you would have to try the next the year and so on, then when you have gone through all of them it still isnt proof they dont carry it as with a het to het breeding there is only a 1 in 4 shot of producing a visual anyway. So in theory to test her out you would need to run each of her male mojave offspring with her for 3 years each. And then you still have no guarantee that one of those mojaves males is carrying the axanthic so could have all been a waste of time. Then again your female being only a possible het may not carry axanthic at all so you have wasted you time over a good 7-10 years to have been breeding to a normal to begin with. Honestly not worth doing if you want an axanthic. You need either a het or visual male to prove her out in the first place before trying to go for an axanthic mojave.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

nicole horsell said:


> male het is not to much. if she is a 100% het then half the babies should be hets but there is no way of knowing whitch so all become known as 50% poss het untill they then breed to prove to be or not. you will need to keep a male and at least 1 female. male to go back on to the mum to see if they prove out and the female for the brother for super mojo and maybe a axanthic but if you get 1 of those you will be very lucky


sounds like a plan!!
and if i do get 1 ill be buzzin!!
thanks for all the info ppl...this morph thing can get a tad complicated at times


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

the others are basically saying "you could be chasing dead ends for years"
it really isnt worth it...
you could end up with a rack full of 20 or 30 poss hets, only to eventually find out that they're nothing more than the straightforward original morph that was put to the original poss het
imo, a huge waste of space, time, effort, money etc


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

LUCYS said:


> SO THEY WONT ALL CARRY THE AXANTHIC GENE THEN??BECAUSE I WAS GOING TO PUT A MOJAVE BACK TO HER AND THEN ATLEAST IF SHES A NORM I WILL STILL GET SOME MOJOS...WHAT PERCENTAGE OF THE CLUTCH WILL CARRY THE GENE THEN IF SHE IS THE HET??I WILL DEFFO BE KEEPING A MOJAVE BACK AND TRYING FOR THE BlEL...  I WOULD IMAGINE A 100% HET AXAN WILL BE QUITE EXPENSIVE WOULDNT IT??
> CHEERS NATHAN.


£200..got one 100% vpi het axanthic male available..1200g lol!


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

yea..it is a bit of a longshot i spose,if id known 100% were 200 grown on i wouldnt have bought it  but never mind,ill put my mojaves to her and atleast get some mojaves back to produce some bluels,and have some to trade for other morphs!!(addictive aint it  )thanks for the info anyway..


----------

